# Scallop Salad



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2012)

This is easy on the hostess Is a wonderful  salad. Make early in the day and chill. take 2 lbs. of small scallops drop them into rapidly boiling water for 
30 seconds.Drain and rinse under cold water. Place in a bowl together with the white and green parts of2/3 cup of thinly sliced onions. Whisk together 1/3 cup evoo,1/4 cup each of veggie oil and red wine vinegar, 2 tab. of minced shallots,1-2 tea. of cumin,1/2 tea. sugar, salt amd pepper to taste,  pinch of cayenne, Off to the side you should have 4 tomatoes peeled and seeded then cut into  strips. 2 cups of shredded lettuce, I use torn butter with some arugula thrown in. and fresh flat leaf parsley say about 5-6 tab. chopped. Whisk the salad ingredients well  Put the shredded lettuce on a large platter or individual plates Put the scallop mixture with a slotted spoon on the lettuce spread the tomatoes around the scallops sprinkle with the vinaigrette and the chopped parsley.OOOps forgot to add Pour the Oils,vinegar,shallots,cumin,salt , pepper sugar,cayenne over the scallops and refrigerate for 2 hours then use the slotted spoon to put the scallops on the lettuce. Sorry guys.
kadesma


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 15, 2012)

Kades, that sounds so good.  I love scallops!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll have to check out the price on bay scallops.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Kades, that sounds so good.  I love scallops!  Thank you for sharing.


Hi Cheryl, glad you like the recipe. It's my favorite way to eat scallops
.kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds good, I'll have to check out the price on bay scallops.


PF
 bay scallops are fairly enexpensive here so we can have this as often as the kids ask for it. 
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

This would taste amazing, thank you for yet another brilliant recipe Kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> This would taste amazing, thank you for yet another brilliant recipe Kades


If you enjoy scallops, this will make you smile.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds good to me Kades, love scallops


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 22, 2012)

kadesma said:


> ...
> Place in a bowl together with the white and green parts of2/3 cup of thinly sliced onions.
> ...



Thanks kadesma, I only recently learned that scallops are what we call capesante in Italy, thanks to Gordon Ramsay and his Hell Kitchen. It looks like they cook just scallops, risotto, and that piece of meat enclosed in a crust...
Need to check their price, I think they are not cheap. Did you used frozen scallops?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 22, 2012)

Kadesma,

Sea Scallops, are quite a delicacy in the Iberian Peninsula ... Unfortunately, they have their short lived season; Late November through February. 

However, made note of your nice salad. 

Kind regards and have a lovely August.
Margaux.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks kadesma, I only recently learned that scallops are what we call capesante in Italy, thanks to Gordon Ramsay and his Hell Kitchen. It looks like they cook just scallops, risotto, and that piece of meat enclosed in a crust...
> Need to check their price, I think they are not cheap. Did you used frozen scallops?


Yes they were frozen then defrosted. Quite good. Enjoy  Luca.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Yes they were frozen then defrosted. Quite good. Enjoy  Luca.
> kades



I noticed yesterday the Good Food Store had "broken" Bay Scallops for $2.50 a pound.  But, since I was on my way to work...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Yes they were frozen then defrosted. Quite good. Enjoy  Luca.
> kades



Thanks


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I noticed yesterday the Good Food Store had "broken" Bay Scallops for $2.50 a pound.  But, since I was on my way to work...



What does the "broken" bit mean Fiona?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> What does the "broken" bit mean Fiona?



Bits and pieces, instead of whole scallops.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Fiona


----------

